# What is this?



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't find it anywhere 


IMG_7073 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Heh I don't know, but I like his style


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Very pretty  what was it eating, it looks like oak?


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

rona said:


> I can't find it anywhere
> 
> 
> IMG_7073 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


Did you leaf it somewhere?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Very pretty  what was it eating, it looks like oak?


Yes it was on Oak


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Very pretty  what was it eating, it looks like oak?


WT...how did you know that?! :yikes:

You're part woman, part caterpillar aren't you, I always knew there was something weird about you :skep:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> WT...how did you know that?! :yikes:
> 
> *You're part woman, part caterpillar* aren't you, I always knew there was something weird about you :skep:


Shh, don't tell everyone my secret 

Rona, I'll try & have a look in my old & crusty butterfly book tomorrow, it's going to bug me wanting to find out what it is now!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> I can't find it anywhere
> 
> 
> IMG_7073 by ronaalfie, on Flickr





rona said:


> Yes it was on Oak


Luckily it doesnt look anything like these little blighters that are causing havoc with oak trees.

Oak trees at risk as caterpillar peril spreads in south of England | Environment | The Guardian


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Luckily it doesnt look anything like these little blighters that are causing havoc with oak trees.
> 
> Oak trees at risk as caterpillar peril spreads in south of England | Environment | The Guardian


I read that I couldn't help but enjoy it  I love the idea of us being wiped out by caterpillars rather than bombs :lol: 

Rona, just out of interest, is there a specific site you use when you look them up? I could sit and look at caterpillars for hours


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Flamingoes said:


> I read that I couldn't help but enjoy it  I love the idea of us being wiped out by caterpillars rather than bombs :lol:
> 
> Rona, just out of interest, is there a specific site you use when you look them up? I could sit and look at caterpillars for hours


Not not really, I use the obvious ones 
UK Butterflies - all

Egg, Larvae and Caterpillar Photos - Wildlife Photography @ http://www.wildaboutbritain.co.uk/gallery

British Caterpillars » Wildlife Insight

And just google images and look there


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like a skinny Oak Sawfly Larvae.

The Flora and Fauna of Holmethorpe Sand Pits: Bees, wasps, ichneumons, sawflies & ants

Hainault Forest Website


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> Not not really, I use the obvious ones
> UK Butterflies - all
> 
> Egg, Larvae and Caterpillar Photos - Wildlife Photography @ http://www.wildaboutbritain.co.uk/gallery
> ...


This another good site UKMoths | Guide to the moths of Great Britain and Ireland


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Looks like a skinny Oak Sawfly Larvae.
> 
> The Flora and Fauna of Holmethorpe Sand Pits: Bees, wasps, ichneumons, sawflies & ants
> 
> Hainault Forest Website


YAY :thumbup: Well done



Burrowzig said:


> This another good site UKMoths | Guide to the moths of Great Britain and Ireland


Yes I do use that site quite a lot but find it quite hard to navigate. 
You seem to actually need to know what you are looking for to find anything within a reasonable time. 
Does not encourage the beginner


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

rona said:


> YAY :thumbup: Well done
> 
> Yes I do use that site quite a lot but find it quite hard to navigate.
> You seem to actually need to know what you are looking for to find anything within a reasonable time.
> Does not encourage the beginner


I agree, you have to know which 'group' to start looking in. With the macro moths it's easy enough. For micros, the key at the beginning of Phil Sterling and Mark Parsons 'Field Guide to the Micro Moths of Great Britain and Ireland' sets you in the right direction. It's a brilliant book, makes identification so much easier. If I'm stuck though, I have a local expert to consult.


----------

